# SW Alabama FFL



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a Type 01 FFL, and will have my Class III SOT for Title II Weapons by August 2013, and I'm a current Class III owner so I have direct knowledge of the ownership process.

PM, email [email protected] or call/text at 251-753-5603 if I can be of any assistance.

I am in Baldwin County, on your way to/from the beach for any of you guys in the Northern part of AL that head down this way.


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

How much will you charge for class3 transfers? and will you have anything in stock or do an order as needed deal?


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure on the Class III transfer fee yet, and I may have a few suppressors in stock here and there. Theres a good bit of costs to cover by picking up the SOT so it will probably be $50 or so. A friend has his Class III and between the two of us we have the ability to demo a few too. We also both have memberships to the FOP range just down the road (no fee for a guest) so trying something out is not a problem.

We are placing an order with Huntertown Arms as soon as they begin shipping their new 9mm/300BLK can. We should have everything from 22lr through 308 covered with multiple cans in some calibers.


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

PM sent on that H'Town arms can!!


----------

